# Flight times changed - I'm raging!



## Cyrstal (14 Mar 2007)

We booked a weeks holidays in June in Praia da Rocha with Panaroma holidays - the flight times were really good, flying out at 3pm Irish time, and returning into Ireland at 9pm.  Plus it's over the bank holiday weekend, which means we only have to take 4 days holidays....

We will be travelling(for the first time abroad) with a 7 month old baby, so these times really suited us....

Now we got a letter yesterday to say that we wouldn't be flying until 7pm Irish time(arriving in Faro at 10pm) and that our flight time returning would be at 11pm, arriving into Dublin after 2am....

This is so inconvenient with a little baby - the last day we'll have to be out of the hotel at 12 and will have all day to hang around with the baby(and we have the added pressure of having nowhere to make the supply of  bottles for journey home)

I know it's probably in the terms and conditions that they can change the flight times, and I wouldn't mind except for the fact of travelling with the baby......but I am just fuming that the times are so incovenient.....

Anyone else had this happen, and do I have any rights to change the holiday times without being charged extra??

Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

What exactly are the terms and conditions then? Are you entitled to your money back if they change the times? did you contact them since getting the letter to discuss the matter?


----------



## Carpenter (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

This happened to us a couple of years ago; we were travelling with our 8 month old at the time.  We didn't find it hugely inconvenient (we were bloody glad to get away!) and we got some cash back from the operator, so it worked out ok.


----------



## SlurrySlump (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

Strange. Were you flying on a charter flight or schedule flight?  I don't think that any of the scheduled flights have changed their timetables? How long ago did you book the holiday?


----------



## Cyrstal (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

Well I rang them today and because the flight time is less than an 18 hour change then if we cancel we lose our deposit.  I even booked this holiday due to the nice flight times because of the babs....

Hopefully our baby will sleep for most of the journey


----------



## slave1 (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

panorama did this to us a few years back, in fact the cancelled the entire flight with no rescheduling, this was with 1 weeks notice and their terms and conditions covered them, by this time everywhere else that was decent was booked and we ended up with another Pano package deal - I wasn't going to cut off my nose...- AND whilst we were on hols they cut the hol short by a day - well really two days because we went from a night flight to a previous day 5am flight, we did get some money because of the holiday being cut short by a day but it was of little value.
Now, I do not even pickup a Panorama booklet


----------



## Cyrstal (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

Slave1, looks like Panorama are still at the same thing so....

I wouldn;t mind but we don't usually do package holidays - and we only booked this one for handiness sake because of the little baba and the nice flight times.....

Oh well, nothing we can do about it now so, but to just go and make the best of it!!!


----------



## extopia (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

There's probably nothing you can do. This kind of thing happens all the time with package holiday deals that rely on chartered flights.


----------



## Guest127 (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

Panorama are infamous for changing holidays. friend of mine completely sold down the river by them in 2005. ( also Portugal)


----------



## Sarah W (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

You should be able to get an extra day at the hotel which probably won't cost too much and means you can use the room right up until departure. No harm in asking Panorama to cover the cost..........

Sarah


----------



## oopsbuddy (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

I agree with Sarah W, most hotels are usually quite "accommodating" in such situations, but it may depend on how busy they are. Definitely look for the cost from Panorama. Does your travel insurance cover you for such things - I assume you have some?


----------



## Cyrstal (15 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

Well I rang Panorama again, and they don't do any late checkouts, it's something we'll have to do when we get to the hotel ourselves!!!!!!!!!!!!  Plus Panorama will not cover the cost.....

Last time I'm booking with them!


----------



## battyee (16 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

This is the price you pay for booking a package. It is not just Panorama. We had a very similar experience with Budget Travel.  After years of doing "packages" we now do our own flight & hotel or apartment bookings on the web using trip advisor for a bit of wortwhile research. I honestly believe that sometimes the price works out better & you are more in control of arrangements. For example if you have to cancel or change hotel dates you usually are not charged or at worst have to pay for 1 night.


----------



## Pelagic (19 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*



SlurrySlump said:


> I don't think that any of the scheduled flights have changed their timetables?


 
Iberia has!



> _Iberia: We inform you that due to operational reasons, your flight for *IB5694 BARCELONA DUBLIN* has suffered a schedule change. __The new scheduled departure time is: *07:00* of *30/06* _


 
and


> _Iberia: This change does not affect the rest of your itinerary_


 
Bloody well does! Originally scheduled to fly at 14:10, now I'll be driving through the night to get the early flight!
Emailed customer service for advice on options available to me without reply!
Does it make a big difference that it is a scheduled flight?


----------



## justsally (26 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*

That Iberia flight time has been amended for most of June it seems.    Any response yet Pelagic.


----------



## kayla21 (26 Mar 2007)

Because you have signed a booking form  Panorma would be covered under those terms and conditions. By law as far as I am aware all these terms and conditions should be mentioned at the time of booking from your travel agent, or if you booked online you would have had to tick to agree to terms and conditions.


----------



## Pelagic (26 Mar 2007)

*Re: Flight times changed - I'm raging!!!*



justsally said:


> That Iberia flight time has been amended for most of June it seems. Any response yet Pelagic.


Not any reply to my email but they have for the third time changed the flight times of the outbound journey and again say "This change does not affect the rest of your itinerary"...
How the hell do they know!


----------



## justsally (5 May 2007)

Pelagic,

Any response yet from clickair/Iberia???

Justsally


----------



## Pelagic (12 Jun 2007)

justsally said:


> Any response yet from clickair/Iberia???
> 
> Justsally


 
Browned of waiting for any response to emailed 'complaints' so tried the phone number for Ireland 0818462000. I've yet to find out where I was ringing, it doesn't look too 'Irish' to me!
Anyway, very nice guy (Spanish from the accent) offered to look for alternative.
Of course as I already knew that was the only flight BCN-DUB that day! 
He offered to refund the fare for that leg of the journey.
That was, to be honest, the last thing I needed because I had already checked the availability of the alternative flights/airports and the cost would have been astronomical...
I requested a switch to the next day’s 07:00 flight.
Before I could say Bob's your uncle he confirmed verbally that that was done!
Not ideal but I do get to have a more leisurely long drive from South of France to Barcelona on the 30th, get to stay (at my expense) for a day in Barcelona and just have a short drive to BCN early next morning.

This is from Oasis.Gov/Citizensinformation [broken link removed]


> _The confirmation of flight times. If, after a passenger purchases a ticket, the airline makes a significant change to the scheduled flight time that is unacceptable to the passenger and the airline is unable to book the passenger on an alternate flight that is acceptable to the passenger, the passenger will be entitled to a refund. _


HTH


----------



## bigchicken (13 Jun 2007)

There is some legislation regarding changes in flight times but i can't find a link to it. If the change is more than 2 hours you are entitled to compensation.

Ryanair changed a flight of mine a few months ago and as it was more than 2 hours i was entitled to a full refund of the flights. As it happened the times suited so i didn't avail of it.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jun 2007)

See ConsumerConnect for some info on this.


----------

